# Eye color in puppies



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

All babies are born with blue eyes. As they grow their eyes change. You probably won't notice it as it happens but one day you will probably think to yourself, "when did his eyes change colour?"


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

While I knew that was true for most humans, I didn't realize it pertained to canines as well. Thanks for the info!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know you know that puppies lose teeth, but some have posted on boards in a panic that their puppy had lost some teeth. My sister-in-law (when she was about 11 or 12) had a collie puppy and was playing tug-of-war with her and a couple of teeth came out. She said she was so scared to tell her Dad what she had done to the poor puppy. She is 54 now and I do tease her about her pulling her puppy's teeth out. Out of all the puppies I have had, the only one I have any teeth from is Hunter. He actually spat some teeth out at me and I have 3 of them. I never found any teeth from any of my other puppies.

And they do ger varied colored brown eyes. Buck's are almost black. Honey's are a very dark brown, and KayCee's are a golden brown. I read that to show their eyes can be any shade of brown so long is they are a darker color than their fur.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

3 goldens said:


> My sister-in-law (when she was about 11 or 12) had a collie puppy and was playing tug-of-war with her and a couple of teeth came out. She said she was so scared to tell her Dad what she had done to the poor puppy.


Ricky, my 15 year old, got pretty upset when Samson lost a tooth while they were playing... 

I also have two of Samson's baby teeth, too.


----------

